# Small Trout Steam Rules Question



## foamer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

I want to start small stream fishing. I notice that the small stream I want to fish closes last day of September. Is it closed to ALL species or just trout. Probably a dumb question however one that I'm not sure of. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, closed to fishing. I've even had a CO pull up and question me when I was scouting for paths into hard to reach stretches during the off season and I had no fishing gear on me or in my vehicle. No ticket issued but if I had rods in the car the CO would have been a lot more suspicious of me.


----------

